

Google Now for Desktop is here? - slake

I turned on my computer this morning and got a desktop notification asking me if I wanted to turn on google now cards. I clicked yes but I&#x27;m not sure how to use it. No change on the blank tab or the google.com page.<p>I use Version 27.0.1453.116 m<p>I have a background Extension on Chrome so it runs on startup.<p>Anyone else seeing the same?
======
samwillis
Not seeing it on 29.0.1541.0 dev-m.

There has been a chrome://flags/ flag called "Google Now - Enable Google Now
notifications support" for a few months now but it doesn't seem to do
anything. Could it be related to that?

------
stevejalim
Looks like it's Windows or ChromeOS only:

>Google Now Windows, Chrome OS >Enable Google Now notifications support.
>Sorry, this experiment is not available on your platform.

(27.0.1453.116)

